# Paramount



## TonyD (Apr 13, 2020)

I’m not sure what I have really, it’s not like the Paramounts I fell in love with and still want badly. This is a series 5, all 105 components and a purple splash of paint with matching bar tape. Sew up tires and everything is original to the bike. I know the 105 stuff but does anyone like these?
I appreciate the quality here and don’t want to strip it if someone would like it in tact. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 13, 2020)

They were a cheaper mass produced bike in the 1989 to  the 1994 era capitalizing on the Paramount name .  Most were built over seas.  There were Series 2, through 9 numbers but not every number was used.  Higher the number the better the bike.  I have a 1993 Series 2 and it is a nice bike.  They are very nice riding bikes so I would try to sell it first.  Look on E Bay for pricing as they show up there pretty often.  Roger


----------



## TonyD (Apr 13, 2020)

Thank you Roger, that helps a lot. I agree it’s a great bike, quality parts and well built. I could live without the dates purple splash paint job but I get nostalgic about other things. I don’t want to dismember this but it’s pretty small and I don’t think I would ever ride it. I wasn’t sure if the components would cost more than I could get for the bike. I have a few frames that would be awesome with the 105 group. But not really my thing to be honest. Stay safe and thank you again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 13, 2020)

The Series are nice bikes.  They did them a disservice by naming them Paramounts.   If they had used a different name I think they would be held in higher regard. I have one like yours and I like the purple splash paint.


----------



## TonyD (Apr 14, 2020)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> The Series are nice bikes. They did them a disservice by naming them Paramounts. If they had used a different name I think they would be held in higher regard. I have one like yours and I like the purple splash paint.
> 
> View attachment 1173572




I don’t have anything against the purple splash so much, but I’m more of a pinstripe and metal flake kind of guy. Clashes with the mullet.! (Ha)
I bought this for my wife because she loved it but she hasn’t ever ridden it. 
I think it’s too nice a bike to cannibalizes so I think I know what I must do. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

